# Video optimieren



## port29 (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte demnächst einige Videos bei Youtube veröffentlichen. Die Videos möchte ich mit meiner EOS 600D DSLR in FullHD aufnehmen. Mit der Aufnahmequalität der Kamera bin ich soweit zufrieden nur ist es noch nicht das Optimum im Vergleich zu anderen (halb-)professionell aufgenommenen Videos. 

Ich möchte es mal so sagen. Auf manchen DVDs und Blu Rays sind manchmal Szenen drauf, die in der Endfassung des Films weggelassen wurden. Diese Szenen haben eine ganz andere Qualität und sehen irgendwie "roh" aus. Die Farbgebung ist eine relativ neutrale, die Szenen sind ganz schwarf und mit einem sehr hohen Kontrast. Im End-Film ist dagegen alles irgendwie ein Einheitsbrei, evtl. auch mit einer leichten Unschärfe. Ich hoffe, ihr versteht, was ich meine.

Wie kann ich aus den Rohvideos diesen Einheitsbrei machen?


----------



## chmee (20. Januar 2012)

puhh.. Ich versuche mal, einen Überblick zu schaffen.

(A) On-Location das Licht kontrollieren, um das bestmögliche aus dem Medium herauszuholen (abseits der inhaltlichen & kreativen Arbeit mit Licht)

(B) primäre Farbkorrektur, neutralisieren von Farbstichen.


> ..Der Beruf des Farbkorrekteurs in der Filmbranche wird als Lichtbestimmer, im digitalen Bereich als Colorist (im englischen Colour Grader, Color-Timer bzw. Colourist, Colorist) bezeichnet. Es handelt sich um geschulte Fachleute, die in speziell eingerichteten Räumen Filme korrigieren. Dabei stehen Farbanalyzer oder Spezialcomputer und spezielle Eingabegeräte zur Verfügung, mit denen die Korrekturparameter sehr fein auch in Echtzeit justiert und gespeichert werden können...


wiki - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farbkorrektur

(C) sekundäre Farbkorrektur, Look gestalten, Bild ausmodellieren, im Bestfall je ein Preset, das man über zusammengehörige Szenen legen kann.
http://colormeup.de/basic-color-grading-ger

Anhand der groben Unterscheidung sollte schon klarwerden, dass ein Punkt eng mit dem anderen verwoben ist. Ist das Licht in (A) schlecht genutzt, führt das zu Informationsmangel, welches in (B) nicht mehr hergestellt werden kann, zB ausgefressene (zu viel Licht) oder abgesoffene (zu dunkle) Bereiche. Manche gehen gerne den Weg, (B) und (C) in einem Rutsch zu machen. Das führt letztlich nur zu halb-chaotischem Regler-Rumschieben. Das Weiss will nicht weiss werden, die Grau- und Farbtöne sehen jetzt auch anders aus etc pp. Bei kleinen Projekten verschmerzbar, aber unterm Strich schwer kontrollierbar.

Am Ende kommt ein Look oder Einheitsbrei raus..
Beispiel MGM - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer#Der_typische_MGM-Look


> Besonders signifikant für die typische MGM-Produktion waren die Kameraleute und Beleuchter, die strikte Anweisungen hatten, jede Szene möglichst hell auszuleuchten. Schatten und harte Kontraste waren meist unerwünscht



ach ja
(D) grad mit den Canon-DSLRs kann man einen kleinen Schritt weitergehen. Besorg Dir die Magic Lantern-Firmware (keine Angst, es wird lediglich mit ihr gebootet) und mit ein bisschen mehr Wissen und Spaß noch das Technicolor Cinestyle-Profil inklusive LUT-Tabelle.

Drei Filmchen am Ende 















mfg chmee


----------



## port29 (21. Januar 2012)

Ich danke dir für die Info und vor allem für die nette alternative Canon Firmware. Was mich wirklich an der original Canon Firmware gestört hat, war diese 12min / 4GB Grenze eines Videos. 

Aber ist es nur die Farbkorrektur, mit der man arbeitet? Ich habe wie gesagt nämlich das Gefühl, dass die Videos am Ende irgendwie weicher sind. Oder ist das dieses Technicolor Cinestyle-Profil und LUT-Tabelle, die diese Weichheit mitbringt?

Ich glaube, ich muss mir einfach mal ein professionelles Schnittprogramm mal holen und damit mal etwas herumspielen.


----------



## chmee (21. Januar 2012)

Naja, die Eigenschaft "weich" passt auf mehrere zu diskutierende Dinge.

(A) Das Bild ist nicht scharf, sondern irgendwie weich -> unscharf.
(B) Der Kontrast ist nicht sehr hoch, könnte man auch weich oder flach nennen.
(C) Der Bewegungsablauf kann weich sein, aber auch stark - in Form von ruckelig hart.

(A) sollte eigentlich ausgeschlossen werden, halte ich für entweder Fokussierungs- oder Bearbeitungsfehler. (Bewegungsunschärfe mal ausgenommen)

(B) ist eine sehr wichtige Sache, die mit den obigen Dingen geklärt ist, von der Lichtstimmung am Drehort bis zur Lookerstellung.

zu (C) Eine andere Geschichte, die Dich vielleicht auf den (Deinen) Nenner bringt:
In quasi allen aktuellen LCD-TVs sind irgendwelche Bildweichmacher drin, sie zeigen anstatt 50 eher 100 oder 200 oder 400 Bilder/sek an. Sie berechnen Zwischenbilder. Das klingt gut.  Ich aber breche im Strahl, wenn Inception aussieht, als wäre es ne Sitcom-Video-Aufnahme. Diesen Effekt findet man im Netz beschrieben unter dem Begriff Soap-Effekt. Ich finde ihn so schlimm, dass ich diese Zwischenberechnung immer ausschalte..

http://techcrunch.com/2009/08/12/help-key-why-hd-video-looks-weird/

Der Umkehrschluss: Sind Dir die Bilder zu "scharf" im Bewegungsablauf? Dann nimm Videos nur mit 1/50s auf, bzw. mit der halben Zeit der FPS. Darauf hat sich die ganze Videogemeinde eh geeinigt, weil es den analogen Filmkameras am Nächsten kommt.

weitere Fragen? Dann weiter fragen 

mfg chmee


----------



## port29 (21. Januar 2012)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> weitere Fragen? Dann weiter fragen



Momentan habe ich eine Frage, die sich nicht mehr auf das Bild bezieht, sondern auf den Sound. Nun die EOS 600D kann ja ganz wunderbare Bilder schießen und leistet beim Filmen auch ganz gute Arbeit. Aber das Mikro der Kamera ist fürn Popo 

Ich habe mir deshalb jetzt das Senheiser Funk-Headset EW 152 / G3 gekauft. Jetzt habe ich damit mehrere Möglichkeiten:

1) Ich nehme ein 6,35mm => 3,5mm Klinkenstecker und gehe damit vom Empfänger direkt in den Mikro Eingang der Kamera. Mit Hilfe der ML Firmware kann ich die Pre-Amps der Kamera ausschalten und erhalte damit eine noch bessere Qualität.

2) Ich habe ein Sony ICD-SX750 Recorder. Ich kann diesen Recorder auch nutzen, um damit von einem externen Mikrofon etwas aufzuzeichnen.

3) Als ich mir das Mikro gekauft habe, meinte der Verkäufer, dass ich mir zusätzlich eine externe Soundkarte holen soll, die ich per FireWire an mein MBP anschließe. Über diese zweite, externe Soundkarte würde ich mit meinem MBP die Sound-Spur aufzeichnen und dann unter den Film legen. Zusätzliche Kosten = 200-400€, eigentlich schon zu viel.

Was meinst du, welche Möglichkeit ist die beste?


----------



## chmee (21. Januar 2012)

Da 2) auch einen LineIn hat würde ich 1) und 2) ausprobieren und bei Pattsituation 1) präferieren. Video/Ton ist in Sync (in einer Datei) und es existiert nicht noch ein Medium, dass Du auszulesen und zu synchronisieren hast.

3) Sound auf Rechner + nochmalige Kosten?! Nee. Zudem ein weiteres Sollbruchstück in der Arbeitskette. Akku leer, Software legt sich nieder, Firewire-Soundkarte macht Müll. Nee - eine Aufnahme zu verderben wegen ausfallender Elektronik ist der Hass.

Keep it mobile, simple and functional!

mfg chmee


----------

